# aero 6 improvement



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 15, 2006)

If you use an aero 6 you know how much trouble it is to change reservoir each week. Instead of having to take the whole lid off all you need to do is drill a hole in lid near front and get a cap from home depot. While you're there pick up an electric kerosene syphon and a 5 gallon bucket. Drill hole big enough to fit the syphon into entire res. Fill bucket with your fresh water and run syphon from bucket back to res.. much easier

syphon is like under $10
bucket under $5
cap under $1


----------

